# Comics  > Image Comics >  Image Comics poll week 38 - Tokyo Ghost arrives!

## TotalSnorefest

Welcome everyone, vote for your favourite Image comic of this week, and let's chat!

Last week almost every comic got at least a single vote, but it was *Deadly Class* #16 which ran away with the most of them! For those keeping track, Deadly Class has won our lil' poll five times this year already - more than any other series so far.

Moving on to this week, Invincible ends its current arc and starts setting up for the much-publicised "REBOOT?!" story, we get the ending of Death Vigil's first volume, The Fade Out begins its third act as it dashes towards a conclusion, Secret Identities wraps up prematurely (despite good reviews), and Island Magazine adds work by Matt Sheean & Malachi Ward to its impressive lineup.

Lastly, we see the debut of a highly anticipated sci-fi series: *Tokyo Ghost*! Presenting a world where people are hooked on digital entertainment, this Remender/Murphy/Hollingsworth series already caught many eyes back when it was announced at Image Expo.

So, whacha reading? Sound off below!

1406143745000-tokyo-ghost-01-cvr-col-1-.jpg

----------


## Dorktron

Pretty damn good week, if I say so myself. I'm looking forward to hearing people's thoughts on the books from this week. I'm also really surprised Deadly Class has won our weekly poll the most this year! My vote will probably go to Island but I haven't read it yet.

----------


## wwise03

This may be the toughest vote I have all year.  I will be getting The Fade Out, Invincible, Sex Criminals, Southern Cross, and Tokyo Ghosts.  My vote will likely come down to The Fade Out and Invincible, but I hope Tokyo Ghosts is worthy of my vote.

----------


## capuga

Invincible week is an automatic vote like always.

----------


## Joker

Nothing for me this week. I'll be trade waiting Tokyo Ghost. I think Remender's sci-fi stuff reads better than way.

----------


## Anduinel

Rat Queens and Manifest Destiny this week. Rat Queens takes it for me. Worried for Hannah and pretty much convinced that Betty was straight-up, bold-face lying to Vi. Fallout from both of these storylines is gonna suuuuuck.  :Frown:

----------


## Detox

Picked up Fade Out, Rat Queens and Tokyo Ghost this week. Should be fun.

----------


## Yosaltenberg

A light week for my taste, for sure going to get Manifest Destiny and going to try Tokyo Ghost which looks great.  Will probably grab Beauty 2, but I am on the fence for this series.

----------


## Ragdoll

The main contenders this week for me are Tokyo Ghost, Invincible's reboot, and Rat Queens. Maybe Manifest Destiny if the others disappoint me. 

I am actually far more excited for books from other indie publishers. The Fiction, Death Head, and D4VE2 are the books from today I am most excited to crack open. And then the more mainstream Secret Six. Secret Six may be a DC book, but the heroes are all killers and pedophiles, and the book is full of kinky sex and drugs. Gail Simone is one dirty old lady. She needs to do a good R rated book for Image.

----------


## GuyOne

I voted for The Beauty #2. It is the only one I'm picking up this week.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Just picked up my pile, and while I haven't even gotten started on any of them, I'd like to award ODY-C the "most strategic logo placement"-prize...

227957_s0.jpg

----------


## Dorktron

> Just picked up my pile, and while I haven't even gotten started on any of them, I'd like to award ODY-C the "most strategic logo placement"-prize...
> 
> 227957_s0.jpg


I remember seeing the solicit for this and cracking up.

----------


## Samurai Jack

Just Tokyo Ghost from Image this week. I was considering getting this series in single issues, but the raise of cover price from 3.50 to 3.99 immediately means waiting for the trades now.

----------


## Detox

Decent start to Tokyo Ghost, I think I'll end up picking it up in trade though. Rat Queens was really good, Tess is growing on me. My vote goes to Fade Out this week though, another great issue, I can't wait to see how it ends.

----------


## BogSurfer

> Just Tokyo Ghost from Image this week. I was considering getting this series in single issues, but the raise of cover price from 3.50 to 3.99 immediately means waiting for the trades now.


The 3.99 price might just be for the first issue. I think Remender did the same with Low and then it dropped down to 3.50 for the following issues.

----------


## BeastieRunner

It's a pick 'em for me: Tokyo Ghost and Fade Out.

----------


## Samson3191

Sex Criminals was an absolute genius, stupid, hilarious, touching, I-don't-even-know-what issue that I really can't say enough good things about. BUT, I gave the nod to Tokyo Ghost.  Huge Remender fan and this series looks like it's going to be a real treat.

----------


## wwise03

I went with Fade Out over Tokyo Ghosts. Invincible is ordinarily an automatic vote for me, but a fade Out and Tokyo Ghosts were clearly better books this week, so o went with my favorite book of the week over my favorite series.

----------


## Groo Odyssey

Anyone else think Rat Queens has been kind of meh lately? Used to be great and would easily blow away the competitions in our weekly poll. I'm going to give the writer a pass as there's been a lot turmoil and artist turnovers over the last few months through no fault of Kurtis. I'm liking the new artist and I'm hoping it can recapture the magic that it once had. I don't want to see this title go the way of Peter Panzerfaust and get cancelled out of nowhere. Rat Queens has so much potential to be truly transcendent. The last few issues have been really subpar compared to what it once was. Hope the creative team can put the past troubles behind them and get their creative juices flowing again.

----------


## Ragdoll

> I don't want to see this title go the way of Peter Panzerfaust and get cancelled out of nowhere.


You mean Peter Panzerfaust is over? lol I was assuming this was just a long break to fine tune the final arc. Fuuuudge. 
I haven't read the newest Rat Queens issue yet, but the last few have failed to hit that same spot as the early issues. I miss spending half of every issue taking drugs with Betty. Too much plot, not enough parties in between. I always liked this book for its charm over its plots.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> You mean Peter Panzerfaust is over? lol I was assuming this was just a long break to fine tune the final arc. Fuuuudge.


Pretty sure it's technically on indefinite hiatus, but if I recall correctly Wiebe has basically said that new issues of Panzerfaust aren't making them any money. It's unfortunate, but I do understand the argument that you wouldn't want to be working at least 2 full months just to lose money on the final issues.

----------


## Dorktron

> Pretty sure it's technically on indefinite hiatus, but if I recall correctly Wiebe has basically said that new issues of Panzerfaust aren't making them any money. It's unfortunate, but I do understand the argument that you wouldn't want to be working at least 2 full months just to lose money on the final issues.


Damn, I was holding out hope for a conclusion. Wiebe has had a string of bad luck with that and Pieces and now Rat Queens is kinda meh. Maybe he should stick to minis.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> Damn, I was holding out hope for a conclusion. Wiebe has had a string of bad luck with that and Pieces and now Rat Queens is kinda meh. Maybe he should stick to minis.


Part of me believes they'll finish it eventually. If nothing else there were extensive talks about a TV adaptation a year ago; if any of that were to move ahead I'm assuming they'll at least want to lay down an endgame before moving into production. But yeah Wiebe has been unlucky, Green Wake was shorter than planned too. Suspect Rat Queens is the main priority right now, hopefully that'll sort itself out now that they have Fowler on-board.

----------


## Groo Odyssey

> I miss spending half of every issue taking drugs with Betty. Too much plot, not enough parties in between. I always liked this book for its charm over its plots.


Yeah, that was one of the reasons why I loved the title so much, was for its charm. There was one issue where it was entirely devoted to having one giant party to celebrate their victory at battle, loved that so much. Hilarious watching Betty frolicking around hooked on drugs and booze having a good time. I now think it was Roc who was the perfect fit for the title and was a huge part of Rat Queens charm. The title just isn't the same anymore.

----------


## matt levin

I like Rat Queens, I like Southern Cross, but the density of The Fade Out's story, and the reality of the characters make it The Fade Out for my vote this week.

----------


## Detox

> Yeah, that was one of the reasons why I loved the title so much, was for its charm. There was one issue where it was entirely devoted to having one giant party to celebrate their victory at battle, loved that so much. Hilarious watching Betty frolicking around hooked on drugs and booze having a good time. I now think it was Roc who was the perfect fit for the title and was a huge part of Rat Queens charm. The title just isn't the same anymore.


I miss Roc as much as the next guy, but I still feel RQ has it's charm. Kurtis can write the sh*t out of these characters and imo the book is just as goofy and fun as it ever was. It is a damn shame about Upchurch though, because the book was close to perfection when he was on it.

----------


## sven

I picked up Rat Queens and Tokyo Ghosts this week. Tokyo Ghosts gets my vote cuz I'm just not loving Tess Fowler's art so far on Rat Queens.

----------


## Ragdoll

Sex Criminals came very close to getting my vote. But ultimately, the final issue of Secret Identities stole the vote in a shocking upset. I just assumed I would be voting Tokyo Ghost, but for the first time in forever, Remender disappointed.

As for the ongoing Rat Queens discussion, I have lightened up on my criticisms with issue 12. Hopefully I just get used to the new art soon and the book goes back to normal and another 50 issues hiatus-free. 
And why can't we bring back Roc again? If he was a good football player, he would be forgiven.

----------


## MegaManChiefFan

Manifest Destiny gets my vote. Only book out of the stack I am currently reading.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

A really good week for Image in my opinion. Some highlights:

-ODY-C is really firing on all cylinders now, it looks gorgeous and there's a real rythm beginning to form. I like Fraction's "everything goes" approach here; he's not trying to respect/uphold the original Odyssey text too much. Therefore the seemingly bizarre cross-over with 1001 Nights (and Moby Dick now too?) feels kinda fitting. Comics cross over all the time, why the heck shouldn't a classic adapation comic, then?  :Smile: 

-Island Magazine is doing a lot of cool stuff, I liked Simon Roy's contribution as well as the Ancestor story. Do feel Ludroe's story has been going on for too long though, think right now I prefer what they did with Emma Rios' story - 2 consecutive magazines and its done.

-Southern Cross, I checked back in with this after liking the manga-style cover. It's really improved and feels cramped & confined. Was a bit lost story-wise but will go back to the issues I missed. Voted for this one, even though I liked ODY-C better, simply because that way there's a vote for almost every book this week!

----------


## Joker

> And why can't we bring back Roc again? If he was a good football player, he would be forgiven.


Or just a creep who prays on women at conventions/co workers in the industry etc. He'd still have a job then.

----------


## Doughy Man!

The Fade Out, just a beautifully crafted story. The dialog, character work and art was impressive.

----------


## Dorktron

Any last minute vote(s) for Shutter so every book has at least 1 this week?  :Cool:

----------


## Groo Odyssey

Pretty sick week, 38 votes and it's all spread out over 12 titles. It wasn't too long ago that Shutter was winning the poll every week. It appears there are more people taking the dip with Image and trying out more Image titles. There's some good Image series out and it might be a good time to try something new.

----------


## Dorktron

Oops, I missed that '68 Last Rites didn't get any votes either. Still, an impressive week for Image that speaks to the diversity of their lineup.

----------


## rac shade

A huge week this week with lots of good books :-

The Beauty #2, The Fade Out #9, Invincible #123, Island #3, Manifest Destiny #17, ODY-C #7, Rat Queens #12, Secret Identities #7, Shutter #15 & Tokyo Ghost #1.

I voted for Shutter because it's too good to get no votes & after 15 issues it still excites me, it's so creative, the art is constantly changing & you genuinely don't know what the next page will bring, just an amazing book.

----------


## rac shade

> Pretty sure it's technically on indefinite hiatus, but if I recall correctly Wiebe has basically said that new issues of Panzerfaust aren't making them any money. It's unfortunate, but I do understand the argument that you wouldn't want to be working at least 2 full months just to lose money on the final issues.


They should just finish Peter Panzerfaust regardless, it's incredibly disrespectful to leave the people who have supported the single issues hanging, I'm pretty sure they'll recoup their money on Trades & the second Deluxe Edition anyway.




> And why can't we bring back Roc again? If he was a good football player, he would be forgiven.


He's a co-creator so he's getting paid anyway he may as well work for his money, but at least if his name isn't on the book & he's not drawing it the hypocrites can feel better about supporting the book.

----------

